# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  Adjectives whose meaning changes with their position

## kt_81



----------


## Vespre

Pues *pobre* tambi

----------


## radomir

Ya a estas alturas ni vas a enterarte del mensaje, pero te informo que "nuevo" también tiene esos dos matices:
"un libro nuevo" = un libro que no es viejo, que está bien cuidado
"un nuevo libro" = otro libro, un libro recientemente escrito / publicado.

----------


## Palacio

Alto, buena, pobre, nueva, cierto, curioso xDD, grande, precioso, simple, viejo... those are some, I hope it's helpful.  ::

----------

